# Share your pet pictures post!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

:welcome:

Every so often people post a picture of their pet amphibian in different threads so I thought it would be a good idea to have a communal thread where everyone can post pictures of their pets *(amphibians only)*!

Even if you have posted them before add them to here so we can build up a big collection :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Any pets or just amphibians?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> Any pets or just amphibians?


Just amphibians please


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Yours are really pretty!


----------



## StuartH (Jan 22, 2008)

Few recent ones from me


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

not very good but a few of mine


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

:flrt:The could not get cuter is they tryed:mf_dribble:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

One of my Long-toed salamanders








Two of My Whites tree frogs








One of my Whites








Another Long-toed salamander pic.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

here are mine!! my 3 RETF, my 3 Whites and my 1 horned frog


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> not very good but a few of mine


Lovely collection! So cute! But what is that brown frog in the water bowl?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Baby Pacman:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

He's healthy looking! I must admit I'm not to keen on the albino pacman colours though... They have evil eyes!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> He's healthy looking! I must admit I'm not to keen on the albino pacman colours though... They have evil eyes!


They do have evil eyes! Hypnotoad (futurama) lol. I like the colours because they are so bright.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my horned frog is actually named hypnotoad LOL all glory to the hypnotoad!!!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

All Glory To The Hypnotoad!!!! LOL.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey toad i was told he was an painted bull frog but im not really sure as i since have looked up them and they are normaly lighter than the one i got but he lives happy wiv my whites.x


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Posted these before. Taken with the phone so apologise for the quality


















]


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Mbar, are those Milks in the last pic? I LOVE them!!! The one on the right looks like a right character!!

Ben


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> hey toad i was told he was an painted bull frog but im not really sure as i since have looked up them and they are normaly lighter than the one i got but he lives happy wiv my whites.x


It lives happily with your whites!? And those Whites above are... just amazing! They're big too! Those Milk frogs are just as amazing! Haven't seen any for sale for ages...


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

My Ranitomeya Imitator 'Jeberos'


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Mbar, are those Milks in the last pic? I LOVE them!!! The one on the right looks like a right character!!


Yep milk frogs. They are all great characters and rival the Whites in this respect. 

There are usually a few available after the Hamm shows so check the classifieds often if you are interested.



> My Ranitomeya Imitator 'Jeberos'


Brilliant frog and pic


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice coloured frog! I think I saw them at Dartfrog...


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

latest pic of my little one, I was jut waiting for the moment he would sit on the vine like that! So cute :flrt:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Mbar said:


> Brilliant frog and pic


Thanks. : victory:

I will try and get some pics of my other frogs :2thumb:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Dirty little horned frog! :lol2:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

One of my fire sals, because there isn't enough about them on the forum atm :lol2:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> My Ranitomeya Imitator 'Jeberos'


Wow! what a gorgeous little guy! jealous much? lol


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Fire sal! That setup looks really good- I might have to copy it! (even though i can only see a fraction of it!)


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

hi here are my pets there are a couple of horned frogs which are for sale due to downsizing
Pictures by andy123_93 - Photobucket


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Nice Fire sal! That setup looks really good- I might have to copy it! (even though i can only see a fraction of it!)


I have a better picture of it on a different thread in the phibs section, if you want any info on the setup feel free to pm me :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ive probably posted all these pics before at sometime or another but here we go....
first up chubby frogs. 
















theres five of them alltogether but one is always a little camera shy. they are called chubby, bubble, paint, speckle and lil'boy

then theres Patrick. hes a pacman frog. he has a deformed leg but hes a happy chappy.








we werent sure this fat boy would make it but hes still here a year after rescue.

then theres Rammstein hes our biggest baby and he has attitude, so im gonna post a couple of pictures of him.








aww wasnt he sweet as a baby :lol2:








dinner time yum.








and the latest piccy...... i think the transformation in the appearance of these frogs is amazing.


i would post some pics of the newts ive recently got, but im taking a very hands off unless necessary approach with tham atm.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Ranitomeya Lamasi 'Highland'


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

isn't it amazing to see lots of different species of frogs that are all kept as pets


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some of mine for you all.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ive probably posted all these pics before at sometime or another but here we go....
> first up chubby frogs.
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't Fat frogs just great?! Wish I had the space for them. Never knew you kept asian painted bullfrogs!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Aren't Fat frogs just great?! Wish I had the space for them. Never knew you kept asian painted bullfrogs!


 
yeah, chubby frogs i think are my favourite out of the 3 species i keep.
they are a really shy species spending most of their time hidden, but with time they do gain the confidence to actively hunt while you are putting the food in. Just like their other name "bubble frogs" their stomaches are just so round and squishy they are adorable.
they are so ugly they are cute .


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> yeah, chubby frogs i think are my favourite out of the 3 species i keep.
> they are a really shy species spending most of their time hidden, but with time they do gain the confidence to actively hunt while you are putting the food in. Just like their other name "bubble frogs" their stomaches are just so round and squishy they are adorable.
> they are so ugly they are cute .


They also have that cute but grumpy expression. I might get one in the future!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz! Your frogs are fantastic!!!!! MAKE BABIES AND SELL ME THEM!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Gaz! Your frogs are fantastic!!!!! MAKE BABIES AND SELL ME THEM!!!!!!


Thanks 

There will be some offspring available in a few months time of at least one of the species :whistling2:
and I should have some young available in the near future from all the rest.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> They also have that cute but grumpy expression. I might get one in the future!


they are incredibly easy to look after, they are so low maintenance its unbelievable.
the males have a fantastic croak which i can hear when im laid in bed, and they are downstairs lol
they are a hardy little species and i'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they are incredibly easy to look after, they are so low maintenance its unbelievable.
> the males have a fantastic croak which i can hear when im laid in bed, and they are downstairs lol
> they are a hardy little species and i'd recommend them to anyone.


Thats nice! I might get one in a few months...


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

this is luna


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I want a luna!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey toad yer they live fine wiv my white also got another to smaller tanks one wiv grey and green tree frogs in and the other wiv red eyes.

i really want to get an albino pacman there so cute.x


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any more pics out there????


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

dragonjoanne said:


> this is luna


What type of bark is that? And, she is beutiful!


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

*more frog pic's to the collection..*

Some more frog pic's


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! What a lovely collection! They are really nice!


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Darren they are some amazing frogs in your collection im jealous! its a shame i never got my mossy frogs  


I want my milk frogs back should of never of sold them to CPR !


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


>


Awww... Mine were like that when i first got them... So sweet!


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brilliant little things...hope I can get them...!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> hey toad i was told he was an painted bull frog but im not really sure as i since have looked up them and they are normaly lighter than the one i got but he lives happy wiv my whites.x


he doesnt look like a painted bullfrog to me.... could you possibly get a picture of him side on to be sure.
if he is a painted bullfrog aka chubby frog then he could get chewed on by your whites eventually.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> he doesnt look like a painted bullfrog to me.... could you possibly get a picture of him side on to be sure.
> if he is a painted bullfrog aka chubby frog then he could get chewed on by your whites eventually.


Not too sure that an Chubby frog could eat a Whites. Whites grow big and eat loads too. You might be right. I'M GETTING A SEXED PAIR OF ASIAN PAINTED BULLFROGS ON TUESDAY!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Not too sure that an Chubby frog could eat a Whites. Whites grow big and eat loads too. You might be right. I'M GETTING A SEXED PAIR OF ASIAN PAINTED BULLFROGS ON TUESDAY!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!


lol i think you read me wrong..... the whites could chew on the chubby.
whites easily get big enough to damage a chubby frog.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lol i think you read me wrong..... the whites could chew on the chubby.
> whites easily get big enough to damage a chubby frog.


I did hear (read?) wrong. Thought you said that a chubby frog could eat a whites.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

my daughter loves these frog fotos 

is there any frogs that can be kept without heat?

colourfull ones


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

D.Azureus


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

This is chips:2thumb: (the biggest of my 2, fish was in the pictures earlier)
































































:flrt:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

george0 said:


> my daughter loves these frog fotos
> 
> is there any frogs that can be kept without heat?
> 
> colourfull ones


not really, im not a frog specialist, but most of the brighter coloured ones come from a much warmer climate than ours and would therefore need a heat source.
there are other amphibians that are brightly coloured and wouldnt need a heat source.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> not really, im not a frog specialist, but most of the brighter coloured ones come from a much warmer climate than ours and would therefore need a heat source.
> there are other amphibians that are brightly coloured and wouldnt need a heat source.


I agree... I think all come from a warm place.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Some more of my sallies..

Well one of them, Only Elbereth (f) felt like a photo session today..









Playing camera chicken










Nomming some mealworms :2thumb:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Darbz said:


> Some more of my sallies..
> 
> Well one of them, Only Elbereth (f) felt like a photo session today..
> 
> ...


Hey, nice happy looking sals! Tasty lookimg mealworm too lol.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Hey, nice happy looking sals! Tasty lookimg mealworm too lol.


Lol, I thoughts so...so did she! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' good!

Love the Salamanders. I heard they were getting rare now...


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> Love the Salamanders. I heard they were getting rare now...


Really? Thats terrible...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: axolotls rule :no1::lol2:


----------

